# Spiele wie Caesar und co?



## Dwayne1988 (20. August 2012)

Im Moment suche ich spiele die wie Caesar sind.
Mir fallen nur ein: Caesar 3 & 4, Zeus + erweiterung, Pharao + erweiterung, Kaiser, Imperium Romanum, Grand Ages Rome. Jemand noch ideen?

Desweiteren erinnere ich mich das es ein Spiel mit zügen gab was in amerika spielte und man auch Amerikanische Trapper steuern konnte. Doch der name ist mir entfallen. Sowie ein Spiel wie age of Empires nur in Asiatischer art.


----------



## Shona (20. August 2012)

Emperor: Rise Of The Middle Kingdom
Anno Serie
Die Römer
Die Siedler

mehr fallen mir nun auch nicht mehr ein


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. August 2012)

Wie Wäre es mit Evil Genius oder der Tropico Serie? beide sind bei GOG zu finden

Edit:

Das Spiel mit den Zügen könnte mmn 4 verschiedene sein:
1. Industriegigant I +II
2. Sid Meier's Railroads! (Deutscher Titel: Railroad Tycoon)
3. Transport Tycoon
4. Chris Sawyers Locomotion

Letzterer ist auch auf GOG zu finden, jedoch soll er anscheinend eine schwache Fortsetzung von Transport Tycoon sein. Dieser hat allerdings auch einen Open-Source Nachfolger, OpenTTD


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Da gibt es bestimmt so einige. Spielevor allem die gant alten Schätze gerne, wie Centurio oder Hannibal. Die haben zwar keine gute Grafik, sind aber echt umfangreich und gut recherchiert.


----------

